

PHP Bug: Large HTTP request Content-Length header result in failed malloc() call - tshtf
https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=61461

======
maratd
What is the point of posting this here? This has already been fixed. It is a
brand new feature of the binary. Big surprise, it isn't perfect.

Snobbery at its finest.

Let me guess, Ruby, Python, Go, Java, etc. doesn't have bugs? Right.

------
chc
In other news, `rails server` serving up the default index.html falls down if
you `ab -n 30 -c 2 127.0.0.1:3000/` (or at least it does on my i7 MacBook
Pro). I guess the lesson here is not to use development servers in production?
Pretty sure most sysadmins already know that.

------
drivebyacct2
I assume the built in web server is not meant for production use, right?

~~~
deweller
"This web server is designed for developmental purposes only, and should not
be used in production."

<http://php.net/manual/en/features.commandline.webserver.php>

------
gcb
where's the code relevant to the fix? awful bug tracking :(

~~~
wink
[http://git.php.net/?p=php-
src.git;a=commitdiff;h=9dcfb8c73fd...](http://git.php.net/?p=php-
src.git;a=commitdiff;h=9dcfb8c73fd639485182497ae5a8fc7d7ca7eb11)

I'm sorry that you caught us just when we were migrating from SVN to git and
the script that posts commits to the bugs was not working for a short time.

